# another apache 2.2 problem (userdirs)



## edhunter (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello again

I am having problem with user dirs and apache22.
Default confs, just removed the comment for userdirs in httpd.conf

```
Include etc/apache22/extra/httpd-userdir.conf
```

The problem is that in error-log file I got theese entries

```
[Tue Feb 03 18:17:55 2009] [error] [client xx.yy.zz.zz] client denied by server configuration: /home/ed/public_html/.htaccess
[Tue Feb 03 18:18:32 2009] [error] [client xx.yy.zz.zz] client denied by server configuration: /home/emo/public_html/.htaccess
```

When I remove the .htaccess file there are no errors. But if I create even empty .htaccess file there are errors in the log.

Actually url http://myhost.com/~user is viewable in browser... But theese errors in log file makes me think that there is something wrong. I dont know this may be bug or I am doing something wrong - but with default configuration it is expected to work "out of the box" 

edit:
this happens on apache 2.2, using 2.0 there are no such errors

edit 2:
solved )
I had to uncomment 
	
	



```
Include etc/apache22/extra/httpd-autoindex.conf
```
 
Hahah I remmember that before some time ago I could not figured this out thats why degraded to apache2.0 instead 2.2

edit 3: sorry for bothering you with stupid questions...


----------



## tedyu (Mar 31, 2009)

*permission under Apache22*

In httpd.conf, httpd-autoindex.conf and httpd-userdir.conf have been commented out.
However I cannot access any page:
[Tue Mar 31 15:10:19 2009] [error] [client 10.13.8.13] client denied by server configuration: /home/tyu/dev/updates/licenseCheck.php

[tyu@vh15 wwwlogs]$ ls -l ~/dev/updates/licenseCheck*
-r--r--r--  1 www  wr_webroot   9798 Feb  9 12:01 /home/tyu//dev/updates/licenseCheck.php

What should be done next ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 1, 2009)

It complains about server configuration (in other words: something in, or included in, httpd.conf), not about file permissions.


----------

